# Trudnoća i porod > Porod > Rodilišta >  karlovačko rodilište
evo da se ja uključim u vaše rasprave i da objasnim neke stvari. žene kad dodju u rodilište osjetljive su i svaka ima svoj problem oko kojeg želi najviše pažnje,ali svkako bi morala biti svjesna da u našim rodilištima radi premalo osoblja i da tamo nije bitno dali ste dipl. ing. ili domaćica jer sve smo mi iste. najgore je što se trudnice i žene koje su već rodile ponašaju se u bolnici kao da su u logoru samo gunđaju kao da su zbog nekog drugog tamo a ne zbog svog djeteta,higijena im je na nuli,cigareta je na prvom mjestu a tuš na zadnjem.kad sam ja boravila u klc rodilištu iznenadilo me kako se većina trudnica ne pridržava kućnog reda ,posjete su od jutra do mraka,kao u hotelu.koliko sam ćula u drugim rodilištima pacijenti nemaju takvu slobodu. nakraju ,nemogu vjerovati da se onda nadje netko od nas ko ce imati prigovor na osoblje a sebe same ne spominju. pozdrav

----------


## andjelak

Ovih dana opet kruže priče o nemaru u Karlovackoj bolnici.
Prije par dana zbog pogreške liječnika jedna se bebica bori za život jer su čekali i čekali pa se bebica rodila bez kapi plodne vode.Nije plakala, ostala je  bez kisika cca 5 min.Iduće jutro poplavila i sada je na Rebru jer se plućno krilo zaljepilo i pokušat će neki injekcijama no pedijatrica je rekla da je sve u Božjim rukama .Trudnica je ležala u bolnici pod njihovim nadzorom i oni nisu vidjeli da nema plodne vode nego ju pustili da prenese,stavili na prirodni porod i zbog njih je žena skoro izgubila dijete.Od riječi isprike ni I
I ajde sada idi opušten u rodilište  :Mad:

----------

